
Two Stories of Simplicity - nickb
http://prog21.dadgum.com/9.html
======
simianstyle
You would think that the developers at apple would've come up with a simpler
blockmove function first anyway. I guess they discovered the same thing you
did, and got rid of the bottleneck in a clever fashion in the next step.

Way to reinvent the wheel!

